# For women - More in the mood right before period?



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Foe you women, do you seem to notice if you are wanting more and more sex right before your period? I do and I can't seem to get fulfilled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

hifromme67 said:


> Foe you women, do you seem to notice if you are wanting more and more sex right before your period? I do and I can't seem to get fulfilled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes! I'm a rampaging hornball for a solid week before my period is due. Hubs is happy to oblige though. Lots of.orgasms to he had here haha!

On a side note, being pregnant for me was 9 months of never having enough of my husband. Wanted it every day, every way, as much as possible.

Probably related to the influx of hormones from both premenstrual times and pregnancy. It would be interesting to read about that


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

That's usually when women at the most fertile. The idea is that their hormones are telling them to go get pregnant.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking the hormones too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> That's usually when women at the most fertile. The idea is that their hormones are telling them to go get pregnant.


Just an FYI, women are *normally* most fertile 14 days from the start of their period if they have an average 28 day cycle. Once a woman's period is imminent, they are no longer fertile.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes!  It's annoying in some ways but, the orgasms are much more intense, and last longer than when I'm not close to my period.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Then it seems to die down once period starts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

In the middle and after my period, for me.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

It happens to me too. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I also think it feels better because since you are ovulating, you are more wet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes! I just want it hard and rough and to be ravaged. Just last night I almost threw a fit because it came right as I was waiting patiently (not really lol) for my partner to shower and get his butt in bed. Arggggghhhhhhh I could've punched somebody. Period sex coming to a theatre near you very soon...


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

oh yessss!!! A week before and during my period, I become a sex addict.

I mean..I don't have a partner but I can't stop touching myself, multiple times a day!


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

lovelygirl said:


> oh yessss!!! A week before and during my period, I become a sex addict.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean..I don't have a partner but I can't stop touching myself, multiple times a day!




I don't like having sex during my period unless it is at the tail end. For sure not the first few days. My period is extremely heavy and I just can't feel him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Absolutely always the case for me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> That's usually when women at the most fertile. The idea is that their hormones are telling them to go get pregnant.


Now, if I could translate that telling into English or Spanklish, I would be a rich man.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife is usually most horny from just after her period through when she ovulates. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> My wife is usually most horny from just after her period through when she ovulates.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Same here. The week before her periode PMS kicks in and her libido drops.


----------

